# a



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Are they in your structures? or outdoors. 

if out doors you are risking poisoning any carnivore that might eat the already poisoned and dying rodent. .

When they get indoors a Snap trap is better.

ED


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

To spread poison out of doors in a willy-nilly wholesale fashion may be considered by some to be highly irresponsible. This could terminate the lives of all kinds of wild creatures and even your family cat.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Scully said:


> These field mice are outdoors. I have no pets and live in a rural area. What else would you suggest? Getting a cat is not an option.


Rural area? That is what they make rat shot for. Grab some cold beers....set out some food...park your carcass in a chair and wait.

Second option...water bucket.....look it up on Google.

Third option .....snap traps.

Poison....never.

Not sure why a cat is not an option. Best rat control there is.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

It is like trying to control the humidity outdoors so it won't affect your home.

Deal with what's indoors. The outside belongs to them. See if there is anything you could do to make your surroundings less attractive, e.g. better trash management, eliminating nesting opportunities.

Or a cat, as suggested. Only the smell of a cat will keep them away.

Well...almost. When I moved into my home, I battled for months with cat hair and mice left behind by the previous owner. :whistling2:


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

An air rifle is a very good past time. 

Put out a peanut butter sandwich, back off 25 feet, get a lawn chair. 

And in no time you get amusement, just wait til they are really dead before you clean up. 

Crying little critters dying, breaks ones heart.

By poisoning them you are also poisoning the predators that prey on them. Eagles, Owls, Fox, Feral Cats, etc.

ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Scully said:


> Getting a cat is not an option.


Pet owl? :yes:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Pet owl? :yes:


Oh, I like that one. 

So very 'natural'


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

r0ckstarr said:


> Pet owl? :yes:


Name it pigwigeon :thumbsup:.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Raised beds with wire mesh under the soil will keep them out of the garden.
Snap traps with peanut butter keep them out of the garage. Then feed them to the ravens.
Haven't had any in the house yet.
My neighbor uses a mixture of propane and air that come out of a hose with a sparker on the end of it. He sticks it in the hole and cover any other hole in the tunnel with dirt and hits the sparker. Works pretty good.
I tried the things you light and stick in the holes and cover any holes that smoke come out of but not much success.
The air rifle sounds like fun but not much time for that. I know people that do that.
My wife sticks a hose down the holes with not much success.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Rural area? That is what they make rat shot for. Grab some cold beers....set out some food...park your carcass in a chair and wait.
> 
> Second option...water bucket.....look it up on Google.
> 
> ...


right.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> pet owl? :yes:


lol!!


----------

